# islamabad medical and dental college



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

hello everyone 
i applied to this college and the guy told me i have high chances of getting in. INSHALLAH
however, i heard that this college aint any good. is anyone else applying to this college? or anyone who goes there can give a short review?
it is recognized now !
thanx for the help !


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

anyone ?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, nope......


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Irum,

Google Islamabad Medical and Dental College. Some ex-student said the place is generally a scam, and a few years ago some students sued the administration and won. I think alot of people had to restart their medical in different colleges. Don't know if this is true, but that's what I read.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

Dont worry,it didnt use to be very good but last year all its administration was changed,the new adminsitration is very good(ummh my doctor family and fiends mum sorta know them) plus there is this girl i know(we have met each other only twice but are text buddies sorta,lol),well she studies there(took admission last year) and she absolutely loves her college...i will be applying there too but urgh have to study fsc..:S 
Oh bdw from this year onwards,it is taking 100 students otherwise it was permitted to take only 50 students before,i dont know what it really tells about quality of education or improvement but just mentioning


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

hey thnx for the info 
could you please get me her/his email or phone number, i would like more inof on this college
thnkuu
*
[Mod Edit]: Read the forum rules. Posting like this is not allowed. Thanks.*


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

its her n sure,i will ask her..i will message you her answer and possible phone no. bdw im assuming you are a girl too because of your name so i dont think it should be a problem.


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

yes i am a girl


----------



## angel eyes (Sep 2, 2010)

hey me to applying......it doesnt seem dat bad.......i think its future is good......looking forward to its entry test........the faculty is really good!

other then that this college is recognized so no need to worry......

* [Mod Edit]: Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.*


----------



## Eesha (Mar 15, 2009)

I got an interview letter from IMDC today..anyone else get one? :/


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

nope not yet


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

i applied but didn't gave entry test as i already have high chances of admission in fmc or perhaps ayub medical college#happy


----------

